# Greetings from Tartan 37 Owner



## exhobiesailor (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi All,
Just wanted to say hello, We own Tartan 37 Hull # 439, home port Great River, Great South Bay, Long Island NY. 
First cruising sailboat, have been enjoying trips to Block Island, Cape Cod, New England, Peconic Bays, East End of LI, Have been as far as Isle of Shoals on Maine New Hampshire Border. Had the boat 3 seasons, have been refitting since then, have gotten her into pretty good shape. Still more to do, always more to ! Spend a month each season on extended cruises, and many weekends. Enjoy reading the posts, they have been very helpful, as the learning curve has been steep ! Sailed Hobie Cat's for about 20 years, switched to Express Cruisers which traveled as far as Nantucket. Went sailing with a friend for 2 weeks on his Hunter 41 and I was hooked again, forgot how much I loved sailing with a great wife who loves it too! .:Luxury:
Ex Hobie Sailor
S/V Bleu Moon


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Welcome.
Maybe the production numbers for T37s are not correct.
They seem to be popping up a lot lately...


----------



## BillMoran (Oct 1, 2016)

I have hull 167. Yours is quite a bit newer, near the end of the production run (seems there were a few over 480 made)


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Ha... Hull 358 here

I have some Tartan 37 hats for sale if interested... send me a pm


----------



## exhobiesailor (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi T37 Chief, Sail net says I do not have enough posts to send private messages, will have to get going here. Does this count as 2 ?


----------



## exhobiesailor (Mar 10, 2017)

Have recently installed new Refrigeration System, Alder Barbour CU-100 and small Evap.
Had to refurbish compartment as it has a cold plate system, divider, spillover fan. Unit died,so it was time to rip out. Old system was pretty ugly, knew it had to be done anyway. Presently planning new strut install and Origo Alcohol Stove.


----------



## exhobiesailor (Mar 10, 2017)

Boat actually seemed to be in pretty nice condition, but ended up replacing all the plumbing, vhf Antenna and cabling, Galvanic Isolator, Battery Charger, Hot Water Heater,
Garmin GPS & Radar. the list goes on, but lucky I can do most myself. Survey flagged me on CNG system also, so I ripped that out too. Lucky I'm retired, but she is keeping me busy.


----------



## exhobiesailor (Mar 10, 2017)

Some Pictures


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

I have hull #49 Tartan 37c


----------



## exhobiesailor (Mar 10, 2017)

Well Hello to Everyone, thanks for the warm welcome !


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Be sure to join The Tartan 37 owners page I started on Facebook I have pictures of the hats there and you can send me a message through that if you're interested


----------

